# Video. Long Fin Albino Bristlenose Pleco



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Video: Exceptional Long Fin Albino Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*New video*

It's a fresher version. This guy has visible bristles now



Video: Albino longfin bristlenose pleco eating algae from aquarium side


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*and they are breeding ...*

I'm very excited!

They laid eggs and male guards them.
Look at the pictures attached.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool. Great when they reproduce.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Those fish are absolutely amazing. Im a huge fan.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you. I have wrigglers in a tank now. They are funny.
I will try to post photos or a video.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video with a baby*

Video: Albino Bristlenose Pleco babies/wriggler


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

That's cool.
Are there any other fishes in the tank?
When they gonna swim free?
Keep is posted.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

belo said:


> That's cool.
> Are there any other fishes in the tank?
> When they gonna swim free?
> Keep is posted.


Thank you.
No, they live with yellow shrimps and with parents.

They are swimming already, but not a lot. Some of them are in the cave and don't want to leave. The others are stuck to glass and plants 

I will post a link to a new video shortly.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*4-days old fry video*



Video: Albino bristlenose pleco 4-day fry


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG they are soooo cute....
is the yellow thing is the egg yolk????


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

gem said:


> OMG they are soooo cute....
> is the yellow thing is the egg yolk????


Yes, it was yolk. It was bright yellow/orange.

These fry are look like fish now, they all are left the cave and stuck to glass around the tank


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

for a fry they have LARGE fins 
what are you feeding them?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

belo said:


> for a fry they have LARGE fins
> what are you feeding them?


I guess that real long fins will appear once they become bigger.
I'm feeding them fresh cucumbers, but as I see, only parents are eating them now


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

they must be eating the thin algae layer on plants like shrimps...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, congrats "daddy" !!!

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Wow, congrats "daddy" !!!
> 
> Can't wait to see them.


Thank you. They are active and grow fast and pollute aquarium a lot


----------

